# Some J-Lo'esque nude lipstick/gloss colors?



## jackie100 (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm trying to get in the nude lippie looks, can you guys recommend some lipstick colors for that nude J-lo lips look? Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## user2 (Feb 8, 2006)

Concealer and C-Thru Lipglass!

Recommendations!


----------



## ette (Feb 8, 2006)

NARS Chelsea Girls. She uses it. OR the d/c Womanly lipglass, thicker than C-Thru, you can get it on Ebay.


----------



## user2 (Feb 8, 2006)

I heard that Bare Venus in combination with C-Thru give the best nude lips ever!!


----------



## ette (Feb 8, 2006)

^Only if you are cool toned, Bare Venus can be very gray on warmer people.


----------



## absolut_blonde (Feb 8, 2006)

Florabundance is great for a peach-nude. Doesn't wash me out as much as straight nude can, especially paired with Subculture.

Also: Lovedust, Myth, Blankety


----------



## User20 (Feb 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ette* 
_NARS Chelsea Girls. She uses it. OR the d/c Womanly lipglass, thicker than C-Thru, you can get it on Ebay._

 
2nd for NARS and C-Thru. I've been wanting to try the NARS one for a while....


----------



## ette (Feb 8, 2006)

^ITS SOOOO GREAT! It seriously looks great on EVERYONE. All of my friends, pale, dark, cool, warm, look great in it.


----------



## rcastel10 (Feb 9, 2006)

I have to get chelsea girl now!


----------



## mspixieears (Feb 9, 2006)

Moderne l/s if you can find it? Deceptive l/s also looks like a match. But yes, can't go wrong with NARS Chelsea Girls.


----------



## ShadowyLady (Feb 9, 2006)

Peachstock, Blankety & Hue could all work, depending on your coloring.


----------



## professionaltart (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_Concealer and C-Thru Lipglass!

Recommendations! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Depending on her coloring.

Thats my opinion though. Im a NC 44 and C-Thru looks like....ugh i dont even know what on me it looks like concealer and just bad. I am not a fan of the concealer lip look. Nude and glossy yes, concealer lip no.

I use High tea or Brew lipstick and Instant Gold lustreglass.


----------



## jackie100 (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks a lot for all your help! 

Which one would you recommend for someone who's pale NC30, C-thru or florabundance? I don't want to be too washed out...


----------



## twelfth of never (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm NC35/40, so a little bit darker than you, but an MA recommended High Tea lipstick for me after I asked for something subtle. He even specifically said, "For a J-lo type look." The sad thing was that we couldn't find the lippy in the display because someone had moved it, so I didn't get to try it out firsthand. Hope that helps.


----------



## professionaltart (Feb 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jackie100* 
_Thanks a lot for all your help! 

Which one would you recommend for someone who's pale NC30, C-thru or florabundance? I don't want to be too washed out..._

 
my opinion is florabundance but i said in aprevious post that i hate that concealer washed out look. barf.


----------

